# Has the whole solar system has been set up especially for man?



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Before i start i'm not a bible basher nor do i believe in 'God' as such but i do believe that a great creator has designed our ecosystem, if you look at it all scientifically / mathematically there are far too many coincidences and million to one scenarios. To get the solar system to work in complete sync like it does is virtually impossible, in fact its more likely for one person to win the national lottery every week for the next 1000 years, surely this must ring alarm bells to some of you? I'll explain some facts:

The distance from the earth to the sun is 147 million kilometers, which is the ideal distance for the earth to absorb the solar energy. If it was 20,000km further away, the earth will be completely frozen all over and impossible for any life forms and if it was 20,000km too close, the earth would be a flaming globe. As an example if we observe countries close to the equator we have recorded temperatures in excess of 57.8°C, any hotter and it would be impossible for any humans to exist there. On the other hand far away from the equator in Antarctica we have recorded temperatures as low as -89.2 °C. This is a massive difference in extremes, especially considering that the difference in kilometres distance from Antarctica and Africa to the sun is just a few 1000km. So, out of 147,000,000km we land bang in the exact sweet spot and maintainin orbit right there for 4.5 Billion years with no error which is practically impossible unless the earth is part of some sort of deliberate arrangement.

Also the earth orbits the sun at the speed of exactly 298 kilometers per second, there is no allow for a slightest error. If the speed exceeds 298 kilometers per second, the earth will fly off its orbit and enter the vast universe. The life on earth would all go extinct for lack of appropriate light and heat from the sun. If the speed was slower than 298 kilometers per second, the earth would be drawn in to the sun... As we all know 'the brains' at NASA have put Satellites above us that Orbit our globe, these Satellites rely on the earths gravitational pull to stay in orbit, but in order to orbit properly there had to be perfect conditions. NASA worked out before the 1st satellite was launched that in order to orbit perfectly the satellites would have to travel at 'exactly' 79 kilometers per second. If the speed is any faster, they will not be able to orbit the earth with perfect harmony and would enter the universe, if the speed is any slower, the satellites will be drawn down to the earth and crash. Its an exact mathematical equation, if the satellites were 200 meters per second faster or slower they would not orbit correctly, as humans we have to control the speed of these satellites to ensure they stay on perfect track. Has it been calculated prior to creation that in order for our earth to function it needs to be exactly 147,000,000km from the sun and orbit at exactly 289km per second? Just like we did our calculations about our satellites?

There is much much more i could explain, this is just the tip of the iceberg but personally i find it hard to believe that our earth was just 'one big fluke' and from a mathematical / scientific point of view it seems that just everything is just too 'spot on' to be completely coincidental, i suppose it doesn't really matter how or why we are here, i'm just here to enjoy life but it certainly is an interesting topic. Whats your views on what i have gone over today?


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

I like you more when you're being a s3xual deviant!

;-)


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Raptor check this out, will answer everything


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

stedebs24 said:


> Too much time on your hands mate.
> 
> It's saturday nite man


Still recovering from a midweek mad night, just taking it easy with my cat

Anyway why you on UKM On a saturday then? 



Mr.GoodKat said:


> I like you more when you're being a s3xual deviant!
> 
> ;-)
> 
> View attachment 61866


Lool i can ponder the stars and be a deviant


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

Reminds me of a few years ago me and my mate parked the van up in some view point got stoned and sat there staring into space looking at the stars talking about aliens, space all that weird ****, it was so intresting while stoned for some reason.


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

Raptor said:


> Lool i can ponder the stars and be a deviant


Well, tell us you've just seen a correlation that looks like a girls sn4tch or something!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

johnny_lee said:


> Reminds me of a few years ago me and my mate parked the van up in some view point got stoned and sat there staring into space looking at the stars talking about aliens, space all that weird ****, it was so intresting *while stoned for some reason*.


im no expert but probaly cause you were smoking dope???


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

barsnack said:


> im no expert but probaly cause you were smoking dope???


Probally but man it was f*cking behond intrestin , probally wont ever do it agian tho.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2011)

It's not coincidence, it's timing.

In 50 million years the sun will blow up and that's it, all gone.

14 billion years ago the big bang happened, nothing but rock and gas floating around.

We just happen to be around when everything is Rosie


----------



## Ukbeefcake (Jan 5, 2011)

I have a few responses to this.

1. Do you live in a wheel chair and speak through a computer. Hawkins!!

2. I will never get that 3 minuets back I spent reading that.

3. Is you mum Carole vordamon.

You could say that about a lot of things to be honest it fries my brain thinking to much about it. Think how big the universe is I bet there is more planets out there with life. I wonder if people there lift weights......?????

**** me I bet u have some deep deep convo's whilst on the class A's


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

If you think about it properly the amount of stars out there and planets that surround them and the billions of years that's gone by it is going to happen somewhere and sometime, we just happen to be part of this tiny planet in this tiny solar system in a possibly infinite universe. Somewhere somehow someone else will be saying the same thing on another planet in another solar system billions and billions of miles away.


----------



## Reno79 (Nov 29, 2009)

If things werent just 'so' we wouldnt be here asking this question, it just luck.....but I think they may be other life somewhere??


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

God or different Gods set this planet up, There are Evil among us as the Devil is real aswell , One day all evil will be gone as it will be cleared up by the forces above


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

johnny_lee said:


> God or different Gods set this planet up, There are Evil among us as the Devil is real aswell , One day all evil will be gone as it will be cleared up by the forces above


Don't be silly


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Reno79 said:


> If things werent just 'so' we wouldnt be here asking this question, it just luck.....but I think they may be other life somewhere??


Yes there has to be, we are just one solar system in infinite amounts of galaxies


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Raptor said:


> Yes there has to be, we are just one solar system in infinite amounts of galaxies


In that statement alone aren't you just contradicting your original post lol?


----------



## richgearguy (Jun 23, 2011)

johnny_lee said:


> God or different Gods set this planet up, There are Evil among us as the Devil is real aswell , *One day all evil will be gone* as it will be cleared up by the forces above


Does that mean I'll get my money back from LA Muscle?


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

fatstuff said:


> Don't be silly


Even if the Gods we refer to are what we call aliens there still out there and there more superior than us. The native indians of south america worshiped sun Gods,I think these we would call alien life and helped them build the stepped stone pyramids they have. The God or Gods are out there just they probally are not the baerded man we think of. Im not going to go into a religion war but this is what i think.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

fatstuff said:


> In that statement alone aren't you just contradicting your original post lol?


Not at all, i'm not saying that the whole universe is all for us, maybe we are just one of many 'colonies' that have perfect solar systems like ours, maybe there is 1000's of colonies like our own inhabiting all types of creatures, with great creators controlling our solar systems in perfect harmony, why though? Because they want to do beautiful things


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

A lot of people don't get the sheer scale of the universe. Iirc each grain of sand on a standard 9 mile beach would represent a star.


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

Interesting topic, I remember watching a science programme once in which a scientist who was an advocate of creationism tried to explain in layman's terms why he believed that the universe had been created rather than just having randomly evolved by itself.One of the analogies which he gave which I remember was that of a sharpened pencil, he said that if he were to drop this pencil on the ground and it happened to land on its point and then balance on its point and remain balanced for billions of years that there was more chance of that happening than the universe just coming into existence by chance and sustaining itself by chance for billions of years. He went on to give many other examples of why he believed that the universe could not have come into existence by itself such as the gases in the atmosphere being in the exact proportions and that even one of the many different gasses were to be fractionally more or less than what they are the earth would not be able to sustain any form of life whatsoever.

It was very interesting stuff, I had previously assumed that all scientists believed that the universe came into existence without an external force playing any part, but after watching that programme I realised that some scientists actually believed in a creator and they believed this based on their scientific findings.


----------



## nottinghamchap (Jul 22, 2011)

What spins me out is how the molecular structure of atoms are extremely similar to the molecular structure or solar systems, and how the structure of atoms making up molecules are extremely similar to the way that solar systems make up galaxies...just on different scales obviously.

However...I think this would be a much better thread to be discussing on a weekday afternoon. Definitely a potential great distraction from work :wink:


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

barrettmma said:


> but i must say it HAS BEEN PROVEN there is no god.....


It has not been proven at all, what is the proof?



> for instance if there was a god, do you think that the serial rapist IAN HOREWORTH would have won 4 million on the lottery!


Lol that is your proof? I thought you were gonna post some scientific research,that does not prove nor does it disprove the existence of a creator.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

barrettmma said:


> mate this is by far 1 of the best topics i have read, all this stuff interests me, but i must say it HAS BEEN PROVEN there is no god.....for instance if there was a god, do you think that the serial rapist IAN HOREWORTH would have won 4 million on the lottery!..... its bullsh1t.......the universe is VAST and no-one created it,it just happened.....and people can say well who put that there.....things have appeared in scientific labs out of nothing......life if vast......in my opinion there is more than 100 million solar systems.....and people think aliens have big green heads..........now i think there could be an exact lookalike f you but with 3 ears.......who knows?
> 
> there is no god and there isnt just us! a fooking bug on mars is a massive achievement!
> 
> ...


Interesting reply but my post was nothing to with god, if for example i made an ant farm out of one of them kits and they started to kill and rape each other, it doesn't mean that i didn't make them


----------



## keano (Feb 9, 2006)

I would drop an 'E' with you any day of the week Raptor


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

barrettmma said:


> ok.......first of all.....WRONG C0CK BOY! (NO OFFENCE) look it up,


What the fcuk is that supposed to mean?



> there is no god. actually i'll put it this way.....some DIRTY scumbag has RAPED your mum/girlfriend..... would you think ..."WHY HAS IT HAPPENED TO US?"......or would you think "IT HAPPENS TO EVERYONE?", "SO FCUK IT"........


I don't see what this has got to do with the topic of creationism.



> LET ME TELL YOU.....my mrs had been raped by her ex husband......but i was 17 and he was a sted head and THOUGHT he was mustard!........but i found out and made it clear that he couldnt bully us no more!.........then police got invloved and he got away with it.....like 80% off the scum do in this modern era........so now when i see him I CANT FCUKING SMASH A STOOL across his head! ....of course theres a god!


Sorry to hear about your Mrs,but again what the fcuk has that got to do with the creation of the universe? We are talking about whether the universe came into existence by itself or whether an external force was involved.No offence but you going off on one about rapists and smashing bar stools over peoples heads has got fcuk all to do with the discussion at hand.Your getting emotional and irate for no reason, calm down and if you want to continue to discuss this very interesting subject matter do so in a sensible way and keep your personal sh1t out of it no offence.


----------



## keano (Feb 9, 2006)

Any good scientist will tell you the possibility of a God is real


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

Interesting and what a mind fvck lol I tbh am not swayed toward any particular theories and try to keep very open minded about it.

I'll probably read up more tomorrow means it will be on my mind lol

There is no proof that there is no god/creator and can't see how there ever would be? It does seem way too much of a coincidence that everything just landed perfectly, then again for millions of years of fvck ups maybe a few happened as they needed to.

Maybe this is all a game and someone is controlling us lol who knows


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Shady45 said:


> Interesting and what a mind fvck lol I tbh am not swayed toward any particular theories and try to keep very open minded about it.
> 
> I'll probably read up more tomorrow means it will be on my mind lol
> 
> ...


One big trueman show for a Planet Zorg - an extremely civilised planet who like a bit of Channel 4 junk


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

Raptor said:


> One big trueman show for a Planet Zorg - an extremely civilised planet who like a bit of Channel 4 junk


Lol whoever is in control of me is a pr1ck and needs to get better at the game haha


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

barrettmma said:


> ..would you like me to slap you mums t1ts? then rape her? ..... i guess not?


Your a fcuking retarded **** who can't have a rational conversation like a civilised human being, just cause some cnut raped your mrs doesn't give you the right to go off on one with me, you pr**k.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

if anyone understood religion, you'd know the main element is 'faith' if you dont have it you dont believe in it...god i need my hole


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

barrettmma said:


> apart from 90% of them will tell you it ha been PROVEN there CANT be a god!


What proof though? Other than bad things wouldn't happen.

I also think you can be in between, means there is no proof either way.

Maybe if there was a creator, they have no control other than starting the creation? Maybe they would not care what we get up to and leave the world to it? Many good things happen in the world, maybe they can't keep control of everything?

Possibly there is a creator or god but the stories about them being good and pure are made up, meaning that they would not bother with making everything in the world good.

maybe it is just a game? I don't lose any sleep when I murder people on grand theft auto lol

Nothing can be said as fact regarding how life was created


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

barrettmma said:


> BRO.....WHEN YOU SPIT!...........YOU CREATE A WORLD........you are a god.......so if you are.......arent we?


What? Lol


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

barrettmma said:


> bro.....you seem like a fcuking gobsh1te....no offence bar this!.......
> 
> FCUK YOU!..............LET US KNOW WHEN SOMETHING HAPPENS TO YOUR FAMILY!........
> 
> ...


You've proven that your an imbecile that cant understand the basics of what we are discussing here, you've diverted the topic of whether there is a creator to one of why bad things happen and because bad things do happen there cannot be a creator.It seems you cannot grasp the simple fact that they are two different topics and we were discussing the former and not the latter.Keep dragging your knuckles geez.

Oh well twas a good thread whilst it lasted.


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

barrettmma said:


> SALIVA.........in our mouth...there is MILLION or germs....propably trillions in your gobby mouth.....and since you spit, does that make you the god


my gobby mouth? what are you trying to say?!? mg:

Perhaps it makes me a creator, but what has that got to do with anything?


----------



## Fountain (Nov 25, 2009)

@barrettmma, I don't think you've justified any of your statements. I'm not an advocator of creationism nor evolution, I enjoy analysing both sides of the debate, as there is no evidence either way. But I don't feel you can justify 'there is no god' because bad things happen to human beings, you're suggesting 'God' is some sort of police officer, or if there was a 'God' so to speak, then there would be perfect harmony throughout our race.

This is slightly off topic now, but a very interesting different theory I heard from a friend the other day was this:

That a God does exist, as does the Devil, and that the bible is infact a product of the devil, at first you'll think this is a stupid suggestion, however the point being made was that whilst the bible exists, there will forever be conflict amongst the human race, thus causing evil, ultimately caused by the devil.

Shoot me down with that by all means, I just found it an interesting point of view.


----------



## keano (Feb 9, 2006)

Another one of Raptors threads lol


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

to be fair it is a good thread and has just gone off topic. Focus is on God and the holy things he should be or is not doing lol

This thread is not about what we believe a god should be or do but how everything was started


----------



## Denial (Feb 2, 2011)

We exist because we are able to. The conditions on this planet to support intelligent life didnt happen very quickly. The atmosphere was mostly carbon dioxide, but over billions of years bacteria and plants released oxygen as a by product of photosynthesis.

Consider the fact that any place that does not have the suitable conditions for intelligent life to exist wont have creatures wondering about the odds of their existence.


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

barrettmma said:


> ALSO.........EVERY time you get punched in the head..... you lose brain cells......... BUT I'M STILL CLEVERER than most knuts!
> 
> dont judge a book by its cover


in fairness though, knuts don't have a brain, they are just a tasty snack


----------



## Fountain (Nov 25, 2009)

barrettmma said:


> NICE POINT OF VIEW.........I AM MORE WORRIED ABOUT WEATHER MY LADY IS GOIN SHOUT AT ME FOR BEING FCUKED!!!!!
> 
> BUT I TOTALLY RESPEST YOUR POINT OF VIEW!.....DO YOU BELIEVE IN GHOSTS?.....
> 
> LOOK......I LIFT IRON......THAT DOESNT MAKE ME STUPID!........


I don't believe in the stereotypical ghost IE someone sporting a white sheet with eyeholes. But I do believe there are spirits of the dead amongst us, so to speak, yes.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Fountain said:


> I don't believe in the stereotypical ghost IE someone sporting a white sheet with eyeholes. But *I do believe there are spirits of the dead amongst us, so to speak, yes*.


i reckon this describes Bruce Forsthye


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

barrettmma said:


> ok.........my opinion.......our minds seem to be stronger than our bodies


stephen hawking being the perfect example....you reckon on another planet they have a muscle website were their debating the same thing


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

I think that we owe our existence to a series of coincidences and favourable circumstances.

New planets are being formed everyday but we'll never know or hear about them, whether the atmostphere that surrounds these planets is such that its able to support life.... Well that's all down to coincidence

As for the whole god argument... Good and evil is irrelevant.... If god exists he has given us(man kind) a mind to exercise free will, he does not control us but is there to help us.... With that being said I personally don't believe in god simply because nobody has ever seen, spoken, touched or heard god. People say they have seen or heard god but ask them what he looks or sounds like and their answers will be different..... Ask anybody what I look or sound like and their answers will be the same..... I don't believe in heaven/hell either because you have to die before you get there


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

hell is made up by christians when constructing th ebible to give a mental picture of what awaits us if we dont live accordingly


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Good job you only drink desparodos, I'd hate to see you on the hard stuff. Light weight


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

I like this sort of stuff..watch all of Brian Cox's programs on BBC the guy knows his stuff


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2011)

Raptor said:


> Before i start i'm not a bible basher nor do i believe in 'God' as such but i do believe that a great creator has designed our ecosystem, if you look at it all scientifically / mathematically there are far too many coincidences and million to one scenarios. To get the solar system to work in complete sync like it does is virtually impossible, in fact its more likely for one person to win the national lottery every week for the next 1000 years, surely this must ring alarm bells to some of you? I'll explain some facts:
> 
> The distance from the earth to the sun is 147 million kilometers, which is the ideal distance for the earth to absorb the solar energy. If it was 20,000km further away, the earth will be completely frozen all over and impossible for any life forms and if it was 20,000km too close, the earth would be a flaming globe. As an example if we observe countries close to the equator we have recorded temperatures in excess of 57.8°C, any hotter and it would be impossible for any humans to exist there. On the other hand far away from the equator in Antarctica we have recorded temperatures as low as -89.2 °C. This is a massive difference in extremes, especially considering that the difference in kilometres distance from Antarctica and Africa to the sun is just a few 1000km. So, out of 147,000,000km we land bang in the exact sweet spot and maintainin orbit right there for 4.5 Billion years with no error which is practically impossible unless the earth is part of some sort of deliberate arrangement.
> 
> ...


Mate that is deep


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

wholemeal breda said:


> I think that we owe our existence to a series of coincidences and favourable circumstances.
> 
> New planets are being formed everyday but we'll never know or hear about them, whether the atmostphere that surrounds these planets is such that its able to support life.... Well that's all down to coincidence
> 
> As for the whole god argument... Good and evil is irrelevant.... If god exists he has given us(man kind) a mind to exercise free will, he does not control us but is there to help us.... With that being said I personally don't believe in god simply because nobody has ever seen, spoken, touched or heard god. People say they have seen or heard god but ask them what he looks or sounds like and their answers will be different..... Ask anybody what I look or sound like and their answers will be the same..... I don't believe in heaven/hell either because you have to die before you get there


Most intelligent thing I have ever seen u put. Good shout !


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

barrettmma said:


> how can there be a hell......when most of us are badder than the devil.....
> 
> p.s
> 
> suck me off!


And you started off so well with your first post


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Let's clear a few things up shall we, god/religion is an outdated concept created entirely by a very naive age where there was no evidence of any scientific fact and all people had to go on was faith - nothing else. Mix that with an olden day Paul Daniels/con artist(Jesus) with Chinese whispers and you have got the start of something massive to come.

Fast forward to present day, we are much more advanced, much more evolved and have got very highly evident theory of how the planet come about through a one in a million chance of coincidences (thst in which we are probably one of a billion+ planets, so imo there WILL be more intelligent life, somewhere) and time. Evolution itself is not theory, it is in fact - FACT! Proven, the only thing I will say MAY be a factor is that we are a tiny molecule in a test tube of some experiment and yes then we may be created, but highly unlikely IMO!


----------



## Reno79 (Nov 29, 2009)

Very good thread....our universe could just be an experiment in an aliens test tube??


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Excellent post raptor, love this type of stuff.

The book 'was god an astronaut?' is a very interesting read, really gets my mind spinning, amazing really.

But I'm a realist, IMO there is no creator, no aliens created us, there is no god or the devil or heaven or hell.

Although I strongly believe there is other life out there, it's inevitable.


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

It's all coincidence imo. We only base our theories on a snapshot of what the galaxy actually is and it's stupid for us to think it will all still be the same shape in a billion years because that's how it's been designed. I'm a believer that other planets further away from the sun were inhabitable when the sun was burning brighter a loong time ago. We know zero even about our own planets history. We base our guess of the planets age on the oldest rock samples we can find. Yet we know the planets hard crust is constantly being melted down and regenerated. It's a very slow process but will adventualy lead to a complete changeover from original surface to new surface covering up any trace of what previous life or atmospheric conditions covered the earth. How many times our earth has entirely renewed its earth through magma is anybody's guess. Will the sun adventualy burn out enough to make earth a bare rock with no atmosphere very likely. Was the whole galaxy designed just for our tiny little planet to allow us to develop? Well us body builders are vein but not morons. Lesson over kids


----------



## Squeeeze (Oct 2, 2007)

In an infinite universe containing billions of galaxies which in turn each contain billions of stars and billions of planets over billions of years, eventually somewhere in that universe the conditions will be exactly right for life to start.

Another way of stating it is, put a few billion chimps in a very large room with billions of typewriters for billions of years and eventually one of them will type out the complete works of shakespeare.

It's just the laws of probability in action.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Squeeeze said:


> In an infinite universe containing billions of galaxies which in turn each contain billions of stars and billions of planets over billions of years, eventually somewhere in that universe the conditions will be exactly right for life to start.
> 
> Another way of stating it is, put a few billion chimps in a very large room with billions of typewriters for billions of years and eventually one of them will type out the complete works of shakespeare.
> 
> It's just the laws of probability in action.


I knew someone would use that analogy lol, but it's right!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Squeeeze said:


> In an infinite universe containing billions of galaxies which in turn each contain billions of stars and billions of planets over billions of years, eventually somewhere in that universe the conditions will be exactly right for life to start.
> 
> Another way of stating it is, put a few billion chimps in a very large room with billions of typewriters for billions of years and eventually one of them will type out the complete works of shakespeare.
> 
> It's just the laws of probability in action.


Yep! and now scientists reckon there are multiple universes


----------



## buzzzbar (Sep 17, 2009)

this whole world, and everything in it, with all of the elements required to sustain life, i don't believe it's all just a coincidence.

i reckon its part of some crazy ass intelligent design lol


----------



## keano (Feb 9, 2006)

He was banned, Thankyou. Proof there is a God.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

keano said:


> He was banned, Thankyou. Proof there is a God.


Who?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

fatstuff said:


> Who?


The crazy guy who was talking about Saliva


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

Heres some more mind blowing S*it for us to think about why havent we ever been back to the moon, Some say we never went der some say we met aliens der?


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

I'll take a guess that it was Barrettmma.

Dude went on a rampage last night


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

wholemeal breda said:


> I'll take a guess that it was Barrettmma.
> 
> Dude went on a rampage last night


I'm pretty sure he was on some strong drugs last night lol, give me some :laugh:


----------



## keano (Feb 9, 2006)

suck me off lol


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Greshie said:


> Yep! and now scientists reckon there are multiple universes


You a fond reader of New Scientist mate?


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

Many times I have drunk a considerable amount of alcohol but not once have I thought id go on the Internet and tell many men to suck me off lol


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Shady45 said:


> Many times I have drunk a considerable amount of alcohol but not once have I thought id go on the Internet and tell many men to suck me off lol


thats true, you usually advertise in your local red telephone box


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

barsnack said:


> thats true, you usually advertise in your local red telephone box


Oh come on I am classier than that. My number is in the toilets.

I 'heard' you used to advertise in the local phone box but then realised the ones you were hoping would contact you, could not reach the phone...


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

Interesting thread,love all that carryon but you get nowhere after thinking about it , just ****s your mind up,lol.

My outlook on it is there has to be life out there somewhere ,there just has to be when you consider how big the uni/multiverse is. If there is a god then why teh fcuk would he make it so big when we are just a very smalllllllllllllllllllllll part of it.

If there is a god, it defo isnt the god we are suppoose to follow in the bible, that stuff is teh biggest load of horse sh1t there is


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Shady45 said:


> Oh come on I am classier than that. My number is in the toilets.
> 
> I 'heard' you used to advertise in the local phone box but then realised the ones you were hoping would contact you, could not reach the phone...


yes, i have spoken of my fondness for mdigets in the past :001_tt2:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

barsnack said:


> yes, i have spoken of my fondness for children in the past :001_tt2:


fixed


----------



## henryv (Jul 30, 2009)

Raptor said:


> Before i start i'm not a bible basher nor do i believe in 'God' as such but i do believe that a great creator has designed our ecosystem, if you look at it all scientifically / mathematically there are far too many coincidences and million to one scenarios. To get the solar system to work in complete sync like it does is virtually impossible, in fact its more likely for one person to win the national lottery every week for the next 1000 years, surely this must ring alarm bells to some of you? I'll explain some facts:
> 
> The distance from the earth to the sun is 147 million kilometers, which is the ideal distance for the earth to absorb the solar energy. If it was 20,000km further away, the earth will be completely frozen all over and impossible for any life forms and if it was 20,000km too close, the earth would be a flaming globe. As an example if we observe countries close to the equator we have recorded temperatures in excess of 57.8°C, any hotter and it would be impossible for any humans to exist there. On the other hand far away from the equator in Antarctica we have recorded temperatures as low as -89.2 °C. This is a massive difference in extremes, especially considering that the difference in kilometres distance from Antarctica and Africa to the sun is just a few 1000km. So, out of 147,000,000km we land bang in the exact sweet spot and maintainin orbit right there for 4.5 Billion years with no error which is practically impossible unless the earth is part of some sort of deliberate arrangement.
> 
> ...


Didn't read thread.

The point is that if everything wasn't the way it is, you wouldn't be here to ask the question why it is the way it is.

See also:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rare_Earth_hypothesis

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Habitable_zone (goldilocks zone)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Drake_equation

And if anyone has even a remote interest in astronomy then they should download the series "How The Universe Works" for a very accessible and visually stunning look at some amazing facts about space.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

fatstuff said:


> fixed


fatstuff are you on a misson to fix everyone of my comments

P.S I bet this gets the fix treatment


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

barsnack said:


> fatstuff are you on a misson to fix everyone of my comments
> 
> P.S I bet my ringpiece has had the fatstuff treatment


Edited


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

fatstuff said:


> Edited


your like an annoying kid who copies everything you say:stupid:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

keano said:


> suck me off lol


Again?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

barsnack said:


> im like an annoying kid who copies everything you say:stupid:


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Raptor said:


> Before i start i'm not a bible basher nor do i believe in 'God' as such but i do believe that a great creator has designed our ecosystem, if you look at it all scientifically / mathematically there are far too many coincidences and million to one scenarios. To get the solar system to work in complete sync like it does is virtually impossible, in fact its more likely for one person to win the national lottery every week for the next 1000 years, surely this must ring alarm bells to some of you? I'll explain some facts:
> 
> The distance from the earth to the sun is 147 million kilometers, which is the ideal distance for the earth to absorb the solar energy. If it was 20,000km further away, the earth will be completely frozen all over and impossible for any life forms and if it was 20,000km too close, the earth would be a flaming globe. As an example if we observe countries close to the equator we have recorded temperatures in excess of 57.8°C, any hotter and it would be impossible for any humans to exist there. On the other hand far away from the equator in Antarctica we have recorded temperatures as low as -89.2 °C. This is a massive difference in extremes, especially considering that the difference in kilometres distance from Antarctica and Africa to the sun is just a few 1000km. So, out of 147,000,000km we land bang in the exact sweet spot and maintainin orbit right there for 4.5 Billion years with no error which is practically impossible unless the earth is part of some sort of deliberate arrangement.
> 
> ...


You are looking at it wrong.

Just because there is an 'exact' speed to orbit the Earth doesn't mean anything more that what it says. There is an 'exact' speed to stay up on your bicycle, but a god didn't design that maths to stop me hitting the tacmac, gravity did.

This planet is the lucky one, *BUT *much of the solar system is a failure, there is a huge amount of rock drifting in solar orbit that is cold and dead - some of it is water-ice. As for that crashing down to Earth nonsense, that is what we have left (in our solar system); before this planet cooled the place was terribly violent - look at this wiki page: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Late_Heavy_Bombardment

But there is it. What can you say? Liquid water forms at a particular temperature range, this planet is in a 'goldilocks zone' that allows this to happen. But that's not magic or gods.. it is down to the physics of reality.

Coincidences appear if you don't understand the probability of one event leading to another. Say for example the planets just luckily appearing on the same part of the night-sky at certain times of the year.. how... why? Because much of the material in this system was a spinning disc of hot gas with a gravatic centre, which became the Sun. If you put your hand in a bath of water and spin it eventually the bubbles come into alignment, they don't fly off. It's not a great analogy so read this wiki about protoplantary disc: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Protoplanetary_disk

There's no gods and certainly no magic, we are what happens given time, warmth and water. A self-replicating inert protein strand and 100s of 1000000s of years to play with.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Witch-King said:


> You are looking at it wrong.
> 
> Just because there is an 'exact' speed to orbit the Earth doesn't mean anything more that what it says. There is an 'exact' speed to stay up on your bicycle, but a god didn't design that maths to stop me hitting the tacmac, gravity did.
> 
> ...


Somebody's done their homework


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Witch-King said:


> You are looking at it wrong.
> 
> Just because there is an 'exact' speed to orbit the Earth doesn't mean anything more that what it says. There is an 'exact' speed to stay up on your bicycle, but a god didn't design that maths to stop me hitting the tacmac, gravity did.
> 
> ...


Interesting post but even if our solar system was a complete fluke, how did all the matter get here in the 1st place, and if you're gonna mention the big bang, what was there before?


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

I believe we are a thought creation of God and that we create our reality through our mind pattern.

As above so below.

And people ask well who created God.

Some say God created itself.

God IMO is neither positive or negative but both, neutral if you will.

God always everything to exist that how it know what it is or so I have read


----------



## N-Moo (Jun 11, 2011)

The OP fails to grasp the size and scope of the universe, and the fact that order is required for it all to work. Also think it's a bit naieve for us to be over stating our place in the universe in 2011 when we've never known more about how vast it is.


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

I rambled a bit, tired see. :lol:

We're in a privileged position, being concious, we are self-aware so this tends to leads us to notice things other than food or shelter, like other creatures only do. Humans are good at seeing patterns too and often we may mistake these as too deliberately placed (magically maybe) to be natural; the face on Mars for example.

The solar system does look too good to be true but remember it is really very old now, much of the garbage has settled down, leaving the place relatively peaceful and giving life a good chance. Life here has been very unstable in the past though remember. Nearly everything was destroyed, it may happen again, one day all life here will die.

The conundrum about the extremes of temperature, poles to equator, shouldn't be too hard to understand (again, it is physics not luck or magic); at the poles the suns radiation has to drive through deeper angles of atmosphere whereas the equator feels the direct strike at a 'thinner' protective layer, it obviously recieves direct sunlight for longer too. Think of modern tank armour, it slopes and defects more energy.

The whole thing about us looking up at the cold universe and saying, oh yeh - bit unlikely that, is to kinda miss the picture. Liquid water is more likely at a certain distance from a star, a warm and wet area seems to us today to be a good medium for abiogenesis; the rise of life from the inorganic mud. And here we are, a billion years later trying to understand it.

It may look like a fluke that we happen to be on a planet going at the right speed at the right distance, but we are just the leftovers - much of the solar system has entered the Sun or has been blown away a long long time ago. We are the stuff that survived, for now.

Tired, bedtime. Watch this 15 min video when you get time, it looks nerdy but is good.


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Raptor said:


> Interesting post but even if our solar system was a complete fluke, how did all the matter get here in the 1st place, and if you're gonna mention the big bang, what was there before?


I don't think I mentioned the big bang. Just the creation of the solar system.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Witch King has summed this up very eloquently.Man Created God, in an attempt to explain his existence and give meaning to life.Unfortunately the whole Goddamn shooting match we call life, is no more than a series of random occurances.The reluctance to accept the "numbers" are what fuels the doubt.Look at the amount of people who do the lottery.The soppy c.unts run around, buying extra tickets, because its a rollover.They have no idea, of how the odds are stacked.They dont get the "numbers" involved.The sheer scale of the universe is just too big for most to comprehend.Only one thing i can say, Chimpanzees & Shakespeare.If you know what I mean.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

brian cox 'wonders of the universe' 4set boxset. go buy it.....f*ckin amazing! gravity is the cause of EVERYTHING....its what keeps everything together+ its the gravity's push on a sun that eventually causes it to explode which is essential to reach the temperatures to creat most of the elements that EVERYTHING is made up of...technically we ourselves are 'made' of exploded sun's lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Witch-King said:


> I don't think I mentioned the big bang. Just the creation of the solar system.


which was the big bang lol


----------



## welshman (May 22, 2008)

Space is infinite, so there will also be an infinite number of universes identical to ours........ :wacko:


----------



## RadMan23 (Dec 22, 2010)

Human beings are unique among mammals. They never reach a natural equilibrium with their environment. They spread to an area and they multiply and multiply, until every natural resource is consumed. Then they spread to another area. Only one other organism on this planet follows the same pattern - a virus.

There are many theories that humans did not originate from this planet but where infact put here for a particulate reason, who knows.

Some say we were put here by another life form and one day they will come back to harvest us.

Just something to think about.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Big bang.... Cool.... But where the fcuk did these planets and suns come from to become bangable in the 1st place?


----------



## henryv (Jul 30, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> which was the big bang lol


No. The big bang happened about 13.7 billion years ago. Our solar system only started forming about 4.5 billion years ago.



welshman said:


> Space is infinite, so there will also be an infinite number of universes identical to ours........ :wacko:


I think you're confusing galaxies or solar systems with universes.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

And another thing.... Evolution?

If we as humans evolved from monkeys why do I not see monkeys turning into humans anymore?

Why lower down the food chain has evolution stopped?


----------



## Ash78 (Jul 11, 2011)

My take is that in an infinately large multiverse, there are infinate possibilities of *ANY* event occuring, therefore life exists because the chance of it happening *given* an infinate number of opportunities is 100%. We're only here to talk about it because this is one of the only places we can exist to do so.

Also, given an infinate number of possibilities, in one of them I *must* be able to squat 1,000,000kg. WOOP!


----------



## welshman (May 22, 2008)

henryv said:


> No. The big bang happened about 13.7 billion years ago. Our solar system only started forming about 4.5 billion years ago.
> 
> I think you're confusing galaxies or solar systems with universes.


I did mean solar system but we only don't know the existence of other universes due to limitations in technology, if space is infinite then it's likely there are other universes. There has to be more than one universe otherwise He-man was a lie :crying:

Anyhoooo, this is far to deep a conversation for me on a Monday morning :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

henryv said:


> No. The big bang happened about 13.7 billion years ago. Our solar system only started forming about 4.5 billion years ago..


yes.i didnt say anything about when ours started....i know our solar system is a young 1. everyday solar systems are 'dying' and new 1s formed(not in place of).....ours will eventually be destoyed aswell once our sun runs out of 'fuel' it will go into 'supernova' and grow and heat up to temperatures needed to creat the heavier elements and eventually implode under gravitys force.

....or sumin allong these lines lol, need to brush up on this sh!t


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

wholemeal breda said:


> And another thing.... Evolution?
> 
> If we as humans evolved from monkeys why do I not see monkeys turning into humans anymore?
> 
> Why lower down the food chain has evolution stopped?


Because of the requirement to change has stopped, evolution is not something that happens over 100s of years, it happens over thousands. Evolution is the process of a changing environment and certain traits of an animal that survive and breed in that environment passed onto their children and so on and so forth. If an animal can survive in their environment then there is no reason to adapt.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Which is why you have dark skin- because your ancestors were able to survive in hot temperatures, there is a few theories why but IMO the most valid is that constant sun, lowers follate levels causing a higher rate of neural tube defects in lighter skinned people which meant that they were unable to breed as efficiently as darker skinned people and over thousands of years died out as such


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Raptor said:


> Before i start i'm not a bible basher nor do i believe in 'God' as such but i do believe that a great creator has designed our ecosystem, if you look at it all scientifically / mathematically there are far too many coincidences and million to one scenarios. To get the solar system to work in complete sync like it does is virtually impossible, in fact its more likely for one person to win the national lottery every week for the next 1000 years, surely this must ring alarm bells to some of you? I'll explain some facts:
> 
> The distance from the earth to the sun is 147 million kilometers, which is the ideal distance for the earth to absorb the solar energy. If it was 20,000km further away, the earth will be completely frozen all over and impossible for any life forms and if it was 20,000km too close, the earth would be a flaming globe. As an example if we observe countries close to the equator we have recorded temperatures in excess of 57.8°C, any hotter and it would be impossible for any humans to exist there. On the other hand far away from the equator in Antarctica we have recorded temperatures as low as -89.2 °C. This is a massive difference in extremes, especially considering that the difference in kilometres distance from Antarctica and Africa to the sun is just a few 1000km. So, out of 147,000,000km we land bang in the exact sweet spot and maintainin orbit right there for 4.5 Billion years with no error which is practically impossible unless the earth is part of some sort of deliberate arrangement.
> 
> ...


I agree with the sentiment but sh*t me your physics knowledge... :ban: :lol:

The Earth's orbit isn't circular but elliptical (as are all the other planets orbits). The 147.3 million km distance you mention is the distance from the Sun at the closest point of the orbit. The furthest we get is 152.1 million km... a bit further away than the 20k km you mention.  No wonder our winter was so bad!

Orbit velocity is dependant on the distance of the orbiting object from the thing it is orbiting. It's not one value. For instance low flying satellites around earth orbit at a much higher velocity than geosynchronous satellites orbiting much further out. I think you're thinking of the trickiness in getting satellites inserted into their orbits - the trajectory and velocity both have to be within a narrow range for a stable orbit to be made.

It's still too early to tell exactly how common it is for rocky planets like our to be located within the 'goldilocks' or habitable zone and have liquid water present. I don't think it'll be long before we start discovering them and then we'll know just how fortunate we are.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Thanks for the lessons on evolution and skin pigmentation. I can see how one led to the other, nicely done :thumb:

Now can you tell me anything about the stock markets?


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

RadMan23 said:


> Human beings are unique among mammals. They never reach a natural equilibrium with their environment. They spread to an area and they multiply and multiply, until every natural resource is consumed. Then they spread to another area. Only one other organism on this planet follows the same pattern - a virus.
> 
> There are many theories that humans did not originate from this planet but where infact put here for a particulate reason, who knows.
> 
> ...


Someone's been watching the Matrix 

I think you'll find we just haven't reached that equilibrium point yet. When we do (read: peak oil, water and food famines).... find somewhere to hide.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

For all those giving proper, no bull sh!t, fact based answers... How the fcuk did you learn this?


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

wholemeal breda said:


> And another thing.... Evolution?
> 
> If we as humans evolved from monkeys why do I not see monkeys turning into humans anymore?
> 
> Why lower down the food chain has evolution stopped?


Because that theory is utter bulshiit


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Readyandwaiting said:


> Because that theory is utter bulshiit


Thanks for ur input


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

defdaz said:


> It's still too early to tell exactly how common it is for rocky planets like our to be located within the 'goldilocks' or habitable zone and have liquid water present. I don't think it'll be long before we start discovering them and then we'll know just how fortunate we are.


gliese 581 c or d is a habitable 1 they found im sure?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

wholemeal breda said:


> Thanks for the lessons on evolution and skin pigmentation. I can see how one led to the other, nicely done :thumb:
> 
> Now can you tell me anything about the stock markets?


Reading lol, I know nout about stock markets. If your interested in evolving from monkeys. Watch a documentary called walking with humans I think it's called. BBC docu.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

JANIKvonD said:


> gliese 581 c or d is a habitable 1 they found im sure?


Gliese d I think it is - so will this be the start of a deluge of potentially habitable planets?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

defdaz said:


> Gliese d I think it is - so will this be the start of a deluge of potentially habitable planets?


hopefully mate....might make another thread as not to hijack tho


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

fatstuff said:


> Thanks for ur input


Don't mention it


----------



## NickC (Apr 6, 2010)

Awesome thread, except now I'm left confused lol


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

RadMan23 said:


> Human beings are unique among mammals. They never reach a natural equilibrium with their environment. They spread to an area and they multiply and multiply, until every natural resource is consumed. Then they spread to another area. Only one other organism on this planet follows the same pattern - a virus.
> 
> There are many theories that humans did not originate from this planet but where infact put here for a particulate reason, who knows.
> 
> ...


Did you really just quote the Matrix to add to a scientific debate


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

wholemeal breda said:


> For all those giving proper, no bull sh!t, fact based answers... How the fcuk did you learn this?


google


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Good read mate...however I would say it just happened...Like your last bit, here to enjoy life, as it should be


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

defdaz said:


> I agree with the sentiment but sh*t me your physics knowledge... :ban: :lol:
> 
> The Earth's orbit isn't circular but elliptical (as are all the other planets orbits). The 147.3 million km distance you mention is the distance from the Sun at the closest point of the orbit. The furthest we get is 152.1 million km... a bit further away than the 20k km you mention.  *No wonder our winter was so bad!*
> 
> ...


Well how can Australia have their summer at this same time if we were far from the planet?

And i don't claim to be a Physics genius, its just stuff i've read over the years


----------



## Ash78 (Jul 11, 2011)

wholemeal breda said:


> For all those giving proper, no bull sh!t, fact based answers... How the fcuk did you learn this?


Dr Brian Cox... apparently...


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Ash78 said:


> Dr Brian Cox... apparently...


I'm not slating the bloke as i havent read anything of his. but noticed his popularity - is he popular due to being in d:ream or because of his scientific knowledge?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

fatstuff said:


> I'm not slating the bloke as i havent read anything of his. but noticed his popularity - is he popular due to being in d:ream or because of his scientific knowledge?


hes probably popular because hes done two series of a hit BBC show and presents the information in a manner that the general public can digest and understand. hes also got a lovely face and nice hair.


----------



## Danjal (Aug 4, 2009)

In my opinion there is no 'devine creator'. We're just in a period of time where the conditions are perfect for live to grow. It's stated in the OP that there are too many coincidences for it not to have been created, I disagree.

Although a massive string of constants, events, and perfect timing may have allowed life to have started on this planet it doesn't mean there is a creator. It simply means that this one time it worked. Imagine the age of the universe being the size of the m25, along that line life on this planet has only been around for less than a centimetre. Only in that small period have the conditions been right for life, and life will one day die out, the planet will no longer be able to support life and the perfect conditions that created life will no longer be around. Our orbit will change, as will the other planets, the sun will change size, and we will be gone.


----------



## Danjal (Aug 4, 2009)

fatstuff said:


> Which is why you have dark skin- because your ancestors were able to survive in hot temperatures, there is a few theories why but IMO the most valid is that constant sun, lowers follate levels causing a higher rate of neural tube defects in lighter skinned people which meant that they were unable to breed as efficiently as darker skinned people and over thousands of years died out as such


Actually the theory with the differences between black and white skin is that black skin was the originator and that white skin is the mutation.

http://racerelations.about.com/b/2011/01/29/how-a-genetic-mutation-led-to-the-white-race.htm


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Desperadodan said:


> Actually the theory with the differences between black and white skin is that black skin was the originator and that white skin is the mutation.
> 
> http://racerelations.about.com/b/2011/01/29/how-a-genetic-mutation-led-to-the-white-race.htm


I never at any point stated the opposite, I merely said the reason why people are darker in hot climates. We all originate from Africa which is why the dark skin is the 'original' colour if you will.


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

wholemeal breda said:


> And another thing.... Evolution?
> 
> If we as humans evolved from monkeys why do I not see monkeys turning into humans anymore?
> 
> Why lower down the food chain has evolution stopped?


We didn't evolve from monkeys us humans and chimps evolved from a common ancestor. We went our way and they took their path.

Evolution hasn't stopped either. Even at the very bottom of the chain life finds a route to survival, take microbes for eg: if you contract SARS would you like the doctor to prescribe the old medicine or the new drugs to combat the mutated strain?

Many animals appear not to have changed at all, caelocanth or alligator for eg, but they have even if only slightly.


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

wholemeal breda said:


> For all those giving proper, no bull sh!t, fact based answers... How the fcuk did you learn this?


Bodybuilders have a slightly higher IQ than the average Joe, tis true.

Astronomy is a topic I really like too so I read up on it alot. Same goes for biology and science in general.


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Reminds me now, miss Joshua. He's a damned brainy bro.


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

fatstuff said:


> Thanks for ur input


 :lol:


----------



## darksider (Apr 5, 2011)

If this solar system was set up for man why are we the only ones in it? Because it is a coincidense. Seems like a lot of trouble to go to just to make one planet inhabitable.


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Ashcrapper said:


> hes probably popular because hes done two series of a hit BBC show and presents the information in a manner that the general public can digest and understand. hes also got a lovely face and nice hair.


Crapper & Coxy sitting in a tree,

K.I.S.S.

I.N.G...

:whistling:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Its proven that snake men rule the universe, here is the king


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

Desperadodan said:


> In my opinion there is no 'devine creator'. We're just in a period of time where the conditions are perfect for live to grow. It's stated in the OP that there are too many coincidences for it not to have been created, I disagree.
> 
> Although a massive string of constants, events, and perfect timing may have allowed life to have started on this planet it doesn't mean there is a creator. It simply means that this one time it worked. Imagine the age of the universe being the size of the m25, along that line life on this planet has only been around for less than a centimetre. Only in that small period have the conditions been right for life, and life will one day die out, the planet will no longer be able to support life and the perfect conditions that created life will no longer be around. Our orbit will change, as will the other planets, the sun will change size, and we will be gone.


by then i think we will have the technology to move planet, create an atmosphere....i mean just look at technology advancement in the past 10 years! when the nokia 3310 was out....back then that was top of the range! now we've got phones that are literally pc's with cameras built in too....in our lifetime we will see some amazing stuff.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Ashcrapper said:


> hes probably popular because hes done two series of a hit BBC show and presents the information in a manner that the general public can digest and understand. hes also got a lovely face and nice hair.


Really want to post that youtube micky-take vid again...


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

wholemeal breda said:


> And another thing.... Evolution?
> 
> If we as humans evolved from monkeys why do I not see monkeys turning into humans anymore?
> 
> Why lower down the food chain has evolution stopped?





fatstuff said:


> Because of the requirement to change has stopped, evolution is not something that happens over 100s of years, it happens over thousands. Evolution is the process of a changing environment and certain traits of an animal that survive and breed in that environment passed onto their children and so on and so forth. If an animal can survive in their environment then there is no reason to adapt.


I believe all the monkeys, apes and humans descended from what is know as a common ancestor. There were several branches that then subsequently evolved into the various primates on the planet today - including us. Others have died out - like the Neanderthals and **** Erectus (no that is not a type Warrior, nor does it need fixing). Also on the subject of the big bang, I wrote this not long after I joined UK-M, and its probably quite fitting to repost here:

*The Annotated Universe - Meathead Edition:*

Basically all particles (the really tiny stuff - a bit like the Nattys in the gym) currently present in the Universe started off as a singularity (very very small dot - again like a Natty) - debate about how small - something teaspoon sized possibly. Then the Big Bang, and it all started expanding really fast. Think like your first cycle of Test and Tren.

The theory is it all started out as Hydrogen - the most basic of the elements. Then through fusion reactions caused through the Big Bang and creation of stars all the other elements were created (including the most important - Iron). These elements started reacting and creating the stuff that is the building blocks of everything around us, and in the Universe. Like DBol, Deca and Sust.

The Universe is still expanding, and will continue to, like Jay Cutler.

Eventually all stars will burn out when they run out of fuel (kind of a cosmic carb depletion), and everything will be barren and ice cold (like the missus  ).

Hope this helps, but I doubt it.

Cheers

Diggy.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Raptor said:


> Well how can Australia have their summer at this same time if we were far from the planet?
> 
> And i don't claim to be a Physics genius, its just stuff i've read over the years


5 million km is only about 3.3% further away so makes very little difference. The biggest factor by far is the tilt of the Earth (the Earth is tilted over by 23.5 degrees!) and hence the angle of the sunlight hitting the earth - in Summer the angle is less (more perpendicular to the surface where we are) so we're exposed to more direct sunlight (and the sunlight is dissipated less as it travels through less atmosphere). This effect is more pronounced the further from the tropics you are - hence why we experience quite a big change (normally!) from winter to summer.

Good old wikipedia to the rescue:



* Pic shows summer for the southern hemisphere


----------



## crampy (Jun 19, 2010)

Well theres gotta be something big happening up there, Would love to find out what but then thats never going to happen..


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

i would like to ask an Alien if 'E.T' or 'Mac and Me' was the better portrayl of their lifes


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

DiggyV said:


> I believe all the monkeys, apes and humans descended from what is know as a common ancestor. There were several branches that then subsequently evolved into the various primates on the planet today - including us. Others have died out - like the Neanderthals and **** Erectus (no that is not a type Warrior, nor does it need fixing). Also on the subject of the big bang, I wrote this not long after I joined UK-M, and its probably quite fitting to repost here:
> 
> *The Annotated Universe - Meathead Edition:*
> 
> ...


Lol at how you used Steroids to explain it ha

But the thing is, if that theory above is correct then how were the tea spoon sized particles there in the 1st place

It can't just 'be'


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Raptor said:


> Lol at how you used Steroids to explain it ha
> 
> But the thing is, if that theory above is correct then how were the tea spoon sized particles there in the 1st place
> 
> It can't just 'be'


not teaspoon sized particles, all particles in the universe, were contained in 'blob' of mass about he size of a teaspoon of well space mass. What you need to grasp is that if you remember the concepts of atoms (protons and neutrons in the nucleus, surrounded by a cloud of electrons) then in reality an atom is mostly space - not 'stuff'. if you were holding the nucleus and it was the size of a golf ball say, then the electrons spinning around the outside of it would be miles away. The matter around us - whether gas, liquid or solid is mostly 'space', mostly empty.

If you get rid of all that 'space', what you are left with is the teaspoon blob. Its a bugger to get your head around, but that the way it is.

How or why they were there in the first place is one of the great unanswered scientific and philosophical questions. Which currently is answered as 'Who the **** knows!".

There are some great books out there that explain things like this in easier terms. I am probably not doing a great job as its late and I'm still in the bl00dy office and my brain is starting to play tricks on me as I've been up since 4am! 

Cheers

D


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

I think it was Brian Cox who said that if you took all the empty space away so the electrons and protons were up against one another then all the people in the world would fit in an apple sized space. Summat like that anyhow.

On the subject of the universe and big-bangs (assuming that theory is roughly correct) can anyone guess where the exact centre of the explosion is? The answer is surprising, and quite obvious at the same. A rep to the 1st clever fekker.


----------



## nobody (Apr 20, 2009)

well Einstein came up with a theory about the big bang around 2 points of spacetime singularity (event horizon, black holes etc) , hawkins proved that theory correct with there being 2 points of singularity both crashing into eachother and going 'BANG'. after the bang space-time was created aswell as mass, energy etc. This energy (heat) was recorded by 2 blokes from the US who designed a gizmo that blocks out all the radio noise etc, all this together proved both theorys correct. can hear the recordings of it on youtube

Theres no centre of the big bang the whole universe expands as a whole.






yes im into theoretical physics


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

The centre of the 'explosion' of the singularity is everywhere. It has to be, by the model of Big Bang theory, because it was a super expansion from a point. Therefore I could be correct by saying that the point of origin of the universe in the vastness of it all is, in actual fact, Milky's underpants drawer. As it is everywhere else in space.

Soz Milk. :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Witch-King said:


> Crapper & Coxy sitting in a tree,
> 
> K.I.S.S.
> 
> ...


I like the switch from intelligent discussion, to juvenile banter


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Well, it is a BBing forum.. lol


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

I like the way in which people instantly jump to possibly acknowledging god because they cant explain something. as though the only possible outcome for something that we may never know is God. In our minds its incomprehensible for everything to have ended up so perfect for us to have come into existence so therefore rather than potentially take thousands of years evolving our minds to understand it we just assume it has to be something divine. to me this is a cop out and an injustice to science and rational thought. Its also very big headed to believe that if we cant understand something then it cant be to do with logic or science as that would mean we just didnt know or were too stupid to know, It must be something we werent "supposed" to understand. I dont like this thinking. just accept that we dont know for sure and may never know for sure. making theories and then working to prove them i what has advanced the human race. Believing that divine intervention was the cause is lazy in my opinion.

As far as the initial post goes, with the insane amount of matter and infinite space and time available it was inevitable that life would eventually exist. if you have infinite time and finite matter you have infinite potential outcomes for that matter. eventually the universe could condense into a gas cloud in the shape of a giant chicken. If you give it long enough its always a possibility nomatter how unlikely.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

-AC- said:


> I like the way in which people instantly jump to possibly acknowledging god because they cant explain something. as though the only possible outcome for something that we may never know is God. In our minds its uncomprehendable for everything to have ended up so perfect for us to have come into existence so therefore rather than potentially take thousands of years evolving our minds to understand it we just assume it has to be something divine. to me this is a cop out and an injustice to science and rational thought. Its also very big headed to believe that if we cant understand something then it cant be to do with logic or science as that would mean we just didnt know or were too stupid to know, It must be something we werent "supposed" to understand. I dont like this thinking. just accept that we dont know for sure and may never know for sure. making theories and then working to prove them i what has advanced the human race. Believing that divine intervention was the cause is lazy in my opinion.
> 
> As far as the initial post goes, with the insane amount of matter and infinite space and time available it was inevitable that life would eventually exist. if you have infinite time and finite matter you have infinite potential outcomes for that matter. eventually the universe could condense into a gas cloud in the shape of a giant chicken. If you give it long enough its always a possibility nomatter how unlikely.


Incomprehensible*


----------



## Ash78 (Jul 11, 2011)

fatstuff said:


> I'm not slating the bloke as i havent read anything of his. but noticed his popularity - is he popular due to being in d:ream or because of his scientific knowledge?


Dunno mate. Only seen a couple of his programs. Seems to dumb down scientific theories so the masses can get the gist of it. Think he's just a "Science PR" man


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

fatstuff said:


> Incomprehensible*


hahhaa thanks. I love doing that to other people but HATE it when i clearly forget how to use the english langauge lol.

kind of makes my rant now look stupid lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

-AC- said:


> hahhaa thanks. I love doing that to other people but HATE it when i clearly forget how to use the english langauge lol.
> 
> kind of makes my rant now look stupid lol


Uncomprehendable did make me chuckle though :lol:


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

could you not comprehend how awesome my new made up words were?


----------



## spike (Jul 27, 2009)

-AC- said:


> hahhaa thanks. I love doing that to other people but HATE it when i clearly forget how to use the english *langauge *lol.
> 
> kind of makes my rant now look stupid lol


Language*


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

neurospike7 said:


> Language*


Lol well spotted


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

-AC- said:


> could you not comprehend how awesome my new made up words were?


No - completely discomprehendulent


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Ash78 said:


> Dunno mate. Only seen a couple of his programs. Seems to dumb down scientific theories so the masses can get the gist of it. Think he's just a "Science PR" man


I think dumb down is a little harsh.  He's actually a really good Physicist and researcher at CERN. Got picked up on when there was a documentary being done on CERN and the producer spotted him. right place right time.

He has however made it more accessible. Also he has written a couple of books, one pop-science, another actually trying to explain Einstein's theory of general relativity in the terms of GCSE maths. Not a bad job actually. They also reckon he is in part responsible for science courses getting more people on them at last.

My background is nuclear Physics, but did nothing with it after I left University, however still try to keep up to date, but it moves so quickly that it is difficult.

Also the thing I find funny is that the big project that is currently grabbing all the focus at the CERN LHC (the big nuclear accelerator under Switzerland) is the search for the Higgs Boson (if you want to know any more about this PM me), the Higgs Boson is also known as the 'God Particle'.

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

fatstuff said:


> No - completely discomprehendulent


the best post ive seen on here.


----------

